# Any news from Cleo



## grainger (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey all,
Just wondering if anyone's heard any news from Cleo? Hoping all went well with her induction.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2014)

Haven't heard anything yet, hope all is going well.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry I also do not know whats happening with Cleo, but hope all is going well.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2014)

If you're seeing this Cleo, let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2014)

Clea hope all is ok x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 2, 2014)

Still no word from Cleo?


----------



## Redkite (Apr 2, 2014)

Hope all's ok Cleo - would love to hear your news...


----------



## bev (Apr 2, 2014)

Perhaps she is still in hospital. Do let us know how it went Cleo and that all is wellBev


----------



## Cleo (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi all 
I am SO sorry for delayed response.  
baby and I are still in hosp so this is just a super quick post today you know that all is ok. 
Isaac El Husseiny Tillett was born on 29 March at 7.13 am by emergency C section with me being under General anaesthetic ...... 
My body reacted VERY badly to the pessary and baby's heart beat decreased very rapidly..... So they didn't have time to faff about about with epidural or spinal block.  I called the Dr / nurse at 6.45am as i was Having continuous contractions and Isaac was born at 7.13 ..... It was quite horrendous and Justin had to wait outside (and missed the birth..) as I was under GA.  I was doped up to my eye balls and barely remember seeing him the first time ((( 
Isaac was in intensive care until wed and is doing really well - and I'm back at hosp so we're both on the post natal ward / transitional care to establish breast feeding ..... So all in all - despite a turbulent start things are settling now and we should be home in the next few days.  He is a little fighter and we're both so thankful that he's done so well and I have to say that the staff at the hosp reacted VERY quickly as the outcome could have been alot worse .. Z
He is absolutely adorable and I can honestly say that all the hard work and the dreadful delivery was worth it 
Sorry agin for the delayed post xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2014)

No worries about the delay Cleo, hardly surprising! I am so pleased to hear that he is doing well (hope you are too!). Many, many congratulations!!! I hope that you are all home safe and sound very soon 





Take care


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Cleo glad you are both ok!!! Congratulations, Isaac is a lovely name  Hopefully you will be settling him in at home in no time x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 4, 2014)

Wonderful news Cleo, so glad you're both OK. Many congratulations and welcome to the world young Isaac.


----------



## newbs (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your traumatic birth - I had exactly the same for different reasons - emergency caesarean under GA - so know how horrible that is.  

I'm so pleased you are both well now though - congratulations on the birth of little Isaac!


----------



## tabbicles (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Cleo, wow that must have been so scary for you both. Though trauma aside, Congratulations! Now you can enjoy him moving forward glad your ok! Xxx


----------



## Redkite (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Cleo, congratulations on the safe arrival of little Isaac - lovely news, even though the birth didn't quite go to plan (they rarely do - the important thing is that Mum and baby are both safe and well ).  Hope you're not feeling too sore and uncomfortable, hope D is behaving itself, and hope you are soon both at home  xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> No worries about the delay Cleo, hardly surprising! I am so pleased to hear that he is doing well (hope you are too!). Many, many congratulations!!! I hope that you are all home safe and sound very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cleo wow many congrats Hun x


----------



## KateR (Apr 4, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome to the world little Isaac.


----------



## AlisonF (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations Cleo. Sorry you had such a hard time of it but im so pleased things are going well now. Enjoy those newborn snuggles.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations Cleo, Isaac is a lovely name, sorry you have had such a hard time but so happy for you and your family. Hope you both get home soon


----------



## grainger (Apr 6, 2014)

Huge congrats cleo! I'm sorry to hear it was so traumatic!


----------



## Katya (Apr 6, 2014)

Glad to hear everything's ok despite the traumatic birth! Hope you're home soon and enjoying those precious first few weeks. I know I am. Congratulations!!

Katy xx


----------



## Bloden (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear it was so traumatic, but a big, big congratulations!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## bev (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations to you all!Post some pictures when you get a chance - but realise your busy!Bev


----------



## Vix (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry you both had a troubled start, but congratulations and big hugs to you, Isaac and dad xx


----------



## Cleo (Apr 9, 2014)

Many thanks to you all for your lovely messages.  We got home on Sunday so things are starting to settle down now 

Although things can be a bit overwhelming at times I'm enjoying every single moment of motherhood ! There is just nothing better for the soul than those cuddles and skin to skin contact .....Isaac is absolutely adorable and def all the hard work was worth it ! 

X


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad you and Isaac are home Cleo, sounds wonderful, and Isaac sounds adorable.  Enjoy this time with your baby it's the best feeling ever. Take care


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad to hear you are back home Cleo, I hope you are recovering well


----------



## Ivy (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats Cleo!


----------



## Vix (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad you're home Cleo and hopefully able to enjoy some precious time with Isaac  xx


----------

